# Wifes Birthday



## maniacbiker (Jul 30, 2012)

I have been on several charters over the last year. With several companies. I want to charter a boat for my wife, daughter and I for my wife's birthday. I want to go out at least 40 miles, looking for dorado, ling, shark, and what ever we can find. We all want to be worn out from fighting fish. But we want eatable fish. My daughter is 19 and early term pregnant, so that is a consideration. Pm me if this is do-able for a charter. let me know price and what trip you are offering. I will give all concideration to all that apply. I have used captains in Galveston and Surfside. Any farther south would take me more time to get to.


----------



## joejoe7716 (Jan 15, 2013)

When are you wanting to go? I'm not a charter but will take you guys out if you pay for fuel.


----------

